# Anyone use their cigarette lighter in their car?



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's an interesting bit of trivia:

"The SAE (Society of Automotive Engineers) term for a cigarette lighter is _cigar lighter_ because the diameter of the heating element is large enough for a cigar. The term _cigarette lighter_ will be used throughout this book because it is the most common usage."

found this in my automotive electrical book. the editor must've been a cigar smoker lol.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting......... 
But I "lost" my truck lighter a few years back (its in there somewheres). It is large enough to light a cigar but, I'll stick with my numerous Ronsons I have scattered throughout the truck.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

heh, i drive a motorcycle so no luck for me. maybe i should save up for a car so i can light up for the 30 minute drive up to the local college.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't get my churchill cigars to fit into my lighter. Where do I buy a bigger one?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Can't get my churchill cigars to fit into my lighter. Where do I buy a bigger one?


That's what I was thinking too. I could possibly light a corona, but that's about it.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I use the cigarette lighter in the car for cigarettes and when I am throwing firecrackers out the window at the 4th of July bash. LMAO, I have used it once or twice for smaller cigars but anything over a 40g and you are not gonna get it lit, trust me, i have tried


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ACMartz said:


> I use the cigarette lighter in the car for cigarettes and when I am throwing firecrackers out the window at the 4th of July bash. LMAO, I have used it once or twice for smaller cigars but anything over a 40g and you are not gonna get it lit, trust me, i have tried


LOL you actually reminded me of one time when I didn't have anything else & I tried to light a decent sized cigar with the cigarette lighter. I lit the edge of it four or five times then puffed like crazy til it spread.

NOT recommended.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive always thought of lightn up a cigar with my car lighter but I always felt it may destroy the stick or something, too me it just dosent look right, just picturing it brings to mind someone shoving a car lighter into a cigar and just absolutly smushching the foot.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The "Cigarette Lighter" that you find in your car today is indeed a Cigar Lighter. Made to light the classic corona sized cigar that most people smoked in the 50's when it became a popular accessory in cars. Also, it will do a very good job at toasting the cigar foot if you want to reheat it half a dozen times, which was acceptable when they came out. If you use it nowadays you may find it's not up to the task as they have been downgraded over the years, expected to light a cigarette only. *S*:smoke:


----------



## Ghenderson (Feb 2, 2010)

“I don’t smoke very often” or at least that what I keep telling myself, but when I want a smoke, not finding regular lighter isn’t going to stop me! I’ve used my car cigarette lighter to light many sticks when I can’t seem to find a regular light. You have to work the edge of the larger ring gauges and turn the cigar while puffing aggressively. You may have to recharge the lighter and even override the auto push out feature by holding the lighter in so it gets glowing hot before bringing up to light your stick. The puff and puff again while turning the cigar. It works! Believe me, if I only had a magnifying glass I would figure out a way to enjoy these wonderful treats.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't actually seen a car lighter in a car in a long time. They're all "power sources". Lol.


----------

